

Find all remaining two letter .io domains - FramesPerSushi
http://framespersushi.com/lab/two-letter-io/

======
FramesPerSushi
This tool was inspired by this: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5663793>

~~~
qbrass
Instead of having the client brute-force everything, run this script server-
side once a day/week, assume the list of taken domains stay taken, and just
have the client double-check the available names.

